# Med Advice



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I am going to see a psychiatrist in 10 days and was curious if you guys could give me some advice on which meds helped you out personally with anxiety and dp/dr. I've already tried zoloft which i couldn't handle. I probably should have pushed through the beginning phases of side effects but didn't. Any and all advice on med trials would be so helpful. Thanks!

I plan on pushing through the side effects with whatever med I try next.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Please no one rob this thread with anti-medication propaganda. I have tried all things natural and holistic and want to add medication to my healing regimen. I am well aware of the pros and cons.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

I had a good experience with lexapro after a few months. Killed my anxiety, which in turn lessened dp. Coming off of it was he'll though.


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi mirtazapine did absolutely nothing but help me sleep and pregabalin has made my dp/dr worse. But to be honest I don't hear of many people taking them meds so maybe I'm just on completely the wrong ones.

Mind you everyone responds different. Give it a shot what's the worse that could happen?
Alfie


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey Swansea,

Just wanting to give you my support.. Even tho I wanted to kill myself (often) sometimes when I started medications .. It always seemed to work out ok?

I just stopped taking my 5th SSRI.. I feel ok?? Sometimes I wanna kill myself tho?

I feel good about it this tho.!

Take good care

P


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Philo said:


> Hey Swansea,
> 
> Just wanting to give you my support.. Even tho I wanted to kill myself (often) sometimes when I started medications .. It always seemed to work out ok?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support Philo


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, I will be saying this for the 10th time and I probably sound annoying to some  I tried SSRIs two times,neither of them worked for me,what worked for me once was Effexor (venlafaxine) because it affects not only serotonin,but norepinerphine too.I think that was the main thing about it and that's why it worked wonders for me,It took my anxiety away and DP slowly faded 2 months after that. A lot of people experience side effects from antidepressants.When I was on Cipralex once for panic attacks( 4 years ago) I had some panic attacks even more frightening than my original ones(it was a side effect but it faded after the first 2 weeks),but it didn't really help me.Fevarin was the second SSRI which I took it didn;t help either.That's when my doctor decided to put me on SNRI antidepressant-Effexor and that was the one that worked.It got me thinking that serotonin is not the main cause for chemical imbalance,I think norepinephrine plays a big role too.The only side effect that I ever got from Effexor was weight gain( and it's the reason I am not taking it at the moment).

Antidepressants don't cure,they mask the symptoms and you feel normal again.That makes you think that you are cured.But 6 months after I stopped taking my med I am here again.I am not against meds like a lot of people,I actually recommend them if the DP experience is unbearable.Sometimes people try one,two,three types of meds and they say ''Meds don't work!'' I think it's a matter of finding the right one for you or the right combination.If you experience side effects they will be over after the first two weeks,it may be hard for some people but you should stick with it,it takes a month for the med to kick in and for you to start feeling better.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

norepinephrine* I misspell it all the time grr


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

yeah effexor and cymbalta are both snri's. Wellbutrin is a dnri or something like that i know it blocks the re-uptake of dopamine and norepinephrine. Yeah, medicine is a bandaid. But, sometimes we have organic brain imbalances that need fixing also I have ocd, depression, and anxiety so I need something to balance me out along with therapy along with healthy diet, meditation and other tools. Thanks for the advice everyone.

Selig, Is there much of a difference between celexa and lexapro?


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

I have OCD,anxiety and depression,Effexor helepd with anxiety,dp,intrusive thoughts and depression,but nothing for my OCD rituals.I am used to them and they don't bother me,I have had them all my life since I was 4,so basically I don't know what life is without them.Eating is important,when I eat less and healtheir I feel a little bit better,today I ate more and I felt on the edge of a panic attack.I am seriously considering taking Effexor again despite the weight gain,my mental health is more important and I can keep a strict diet this time.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

sunshinita said:


> I have OCD,anxiety and depression,Effexor helepd with anxiety,dp,intrusive thoughts and depression,but nothing for my OCD rituals.I am used to them and they don't bother me,I have had them all my life since I was 4,so basically I don't know what life is without them.Eating is important,when I eat less and healtheir I feel a little bit better,today I ate more and I felt on the edge of a panic attack.I am seriously considering taking Effexor again despite the weight gain,my mental health is more important and I can keep a strict diet this time.


Why don't you try cymbalta? Its not supposed to cause weight gain like effexor and its way easier to get off of than effexor. Effexor is known as the worst anti-depressent to get off of


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Selig, did you ever try lexapro?


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Effexor wasn't supposed to cause weight gain either but it did :/ but slowly,very slowly. 4 years ago Cipralex made me gain 20 lbs in a month.That was awful.But then I lost it very quickly too. About the withdraw-I didn't have any problems,no withdraw effects for me ( I was lucky )


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

So why aren't you taking Celexa at the moment?


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Ops sorry didn't know


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Has anyone tried Hypericum (St Johns Wort)?


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Andre said:


> Has anyone tried Hypericum (St Johns Wort)?


I haven't, but I know many who have. It has mixed reviews like any medication. (natural or not) I believe it is worth a shot.

I'm gearing up for my next mix: Welbutrin, possibly a different SSRI or SNRI and Clonazepam.


----------

